# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.2.9 is out! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Dear friends!* 
We wish you and your family a sweet and beautiful New Year! Let this  time bring happiness, love, and prosperity to your home and life.
May every day of the new year bring pleasant events, satisfaction from your achiements, new horizons, and happiness!
Thank you for every day out of 365 days we’ve spent together. Be sure we will further please you with new regular updates! 
Please note, that we will be on holidays from December 29th till January  3rd. All support issues will be postponed during this period. See you  next year!  *Octoplus Box Team*
Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.2.9 is out!  *Released new Samsung eMMC features: «Smart Report», «Factory Format», «Write CSD», «Write/Update firmware»).
Released writing firmware via USB for devices, based on Qualcomm CPUs  (Qualcomm raw images with «rawprogram0.xml», «patch0.xml»).*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.2.9 Release Notes:  *🐙* *Added new features for Samsung eMMC chips:*  *Samsung Smart Report*
This feature shows extended info (check state) of Samsung eMMC chip such as:
number of eMMC banks, initialization bad block count, optimal trim size and other information.   *Samsung eMMC Factory Format*
This feature is intended to format Samsung eMMC chips. 
Note, that after performing Factory Format operation all eMMC data will be erased!   *Samsung eMMC Write CSD*
This feature allows you to write data to CSD register in Samsung eMMC chips.   *Samsung eMMC Write/Update firmware*
This feature allows you to update/write eMMC firmware on Samsung eMMC chip.
If eMMC is not connected in Normal (General) Mode, to write eMMC firmware you should force it into Boot Mode using TestPoint. 
With this update we have added support and firmware for the following Samsung eMMC chips:
     - KMVTU000LM-B503 [VTU00M]
     - KMN5U000ZM-B203 [N5U00M]
     - KMKJS000VM-B309 [KJS00M]
     - KMK5U000VM-B309 [K5U00M]
     - KMJJS000WM-B409 [JJS00M]
     - KLMCG8GE4A-A001 [MCG8GA]
     - KLM8G1WE4A-A001 [M8G1WA]*List of supported Samsung chips will expand in future software updates. *  
To write/update firmware in mentioned above eMMC chips, do the following:  Select «eMMC» interface option Select «Brand: eMMC_chips» Select eMMC chip part number in «Model:» software list Press «Help» button to view eMMC pinout and TestPoint picture. Acknowledge the manual.  Solder all necessary wires to connect eMMC (if necessary, solder TP  wire to force eMMC into Boot Mode, Product name will be displayed as  000000) Press «Connect» button to connect eMMC (if necessary, connect TP to GND) When connection is successful, release (disconnect) TP wire from GND and go to «eMMC service» tab in the software Press «Write/Update firmware» button, select proper eMMC chip from the list and press "Write/Update eMMC firmware" button   *NOTE: PLEASE DON’T SELECT INCORRECT eMMC (WITH NON MATCHING PART NUMBER)! WRITING INCORRECT FIRMWARE WILL DAMAGE YOUR EMMC!* *🐙* *Box firmware has been updated! To update firmware automatically, it is necessary to connect the Box and only then run the software.* * Also, you can update Box firmware manually via «Update Box Firmware» button at «Welcome» tab in Octoplus JTAG PRO software.*
Note, it won't be possible to use mentioned above Samsung eMMC features without updating Box firmware!*🐙* *Released writing factory firmware via USB for devices, based on Qualcomm CPUs.*
This feature («Repair devices based on Qualcomm CPU’s using XML files  (*.xml)») allows you to Repair/Write factory firmware on devices,
based on Qualcomm CPUs using firmware with «rawprogram0.xml» and «patch0.xml».
To make Repair/Write firmware, do the following:  Connect the device to PC in «Qualcomm…9008…» Mode. If necessary, use TP Select «USB» interface option Select «Brand: Custom Setting» Select proper «Device (Core)» Select proper Qualcomm loader in «Loader» list Press «Connect» button and wait while device will be connected Go to «Factory repair» tab Press «Repair devices based on Qualcomm CPU’s using XML files (*.xml)» button Select «rawprogram0.xml» and «patch0.xml» files Press «Write» button to write selected firmware *Note:* some firmware’s XML may contain «modemst1» and «modemst2» partitions for writing.
Writing of these partitions may lead to loosing phone’s IMEI and calibration data.
Software will automatically deselect and skip writing of these  partitions. If you need to write these partitions, you should manually  select (check) them and confirm writing.
Also, software will automatically make backup (read) these partitions form the phone to «Backup» folder before writing firmware.*🐙* *Added possibility to make Repair or Write flash without write data verification («Write data verification» option).* To make Smart Repair/Factory Repair/Write flash without write data verification, do the following:
connect the device, deselect (uncheck) «Write data verification» option  in the software and perform Smart Repair/Factory Repair/Write flash  operation.*🐙* *Made some GUI changes.**🐙* *All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)**Also, we have improved routines of Sony phones connection, based on Qualcomm MSM7225A via Octoplus JTAG PRO Box
and we have uploaded «Octoplus JTAG Installer 1.9.5.1» into the Support Area and Octoplus Box site.*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

